# I Seriously Messed Up And May Have Killed My Piranhas.



## MilesKim25 (Mar 12, 2018)

So it's my third month of piranha keeping without any problems at all, and my babies have been pretty happy since I got them. However, today when I was moving a bunch of furniture, I completely shattered one side of the tank they were in and water went everywhere. I have a bucket in the shelf under my tank and I caught some of the water pouring out, and quickly scooped up my 3 piranhas and put them in. They seemed to be doing fine in the bucket, but to make things worse, I did the dumbest thing I have ever done in my history of fish keeping. I filled the rest of the bucked (about 40%) with water from the sink just to give them more water as I get my spare tank from downstairs. I took longer than I planned when I was getting my spare tank, and about 15 minutes later, I returned to see my piranhas were having some serious chlorine poisoning. One was at the bottom of the bucket on its side, and the other two were swimming near the top of the water, clearly in distress. So, I quickly dechlorinated some water to have about 5 inches of water in my small spare tank and put them in. Which took about 5 minutes in total. Right now, I can't tell whether they are going to recover or not. They are sitting at the bottom of the tank, with all three of them slightly tilted over, but not on their sides. There was a serious lack of judgement because I had been up all night moving furniture. The lesson here is: Don't be a complete moron! I'll keep you guys posted on whether they recover


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Unless your water is heavily chlorinated, or from a swimming pool... I doubt that it would be that harsh. Did you have any sort of water turn over or air pump in the bucket?

Best plan would be slowly filling the new tank with water the proper temp, getting your old filter from the broken tank running asap. Good luck!


----------

